# London/South East meet



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm jealous of the northerners. Who around here would fancy a meet


Potential List of Attendees 

metame
vampyria 
golden shadow
simplysardonic
lilmuppet
CAstbury
Colette
Amernero
Bullet
Fleur
Purple X
Jamie
Kasia624
Rainybow
Pointermum
JJAK
Maiisiku

DATES 
March 26
March 27
April 2
April 3
April 9
April 10
April 16
April 17

What dates work best for you? Let me know and we can tally up and get something decided!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

to far away from me


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

come for a long weekend!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

would love to im down past weston super mare


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I like this idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oi, it's actually the north-westerners that have been doing the meets! Hardly anyone in the north east, :frown:

I'm in London next week? :laugh:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd give it a whirl. Live in Essex.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Ooooh I dunno, you might all be nutters


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

cool - where would be the best place to meet? We could go for lunch and maybe some drinkies? 


What you doing in london jess?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Oi, it's actually the north-westerners that have been doing the meets! Hardly anyone in the north east, :frown:
> 
> I'm in London next week? :laugh:


i'm as far north west as you can be.....its quicker for me to go to the north east than it is to the north west.....even though i am north west:thumbup::thumbup:...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> What you doing in london jess?


Being a tourist  staying with my mum's cousin and until Sunday so will do the normal touristy stuff, really excited - I haven't been before!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

and technically it was more the 'north/west midlanders from a bit all over'


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Doolally said:


> Ooooh I dunno, you might all be nutters


of course we are!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Being a tourist  staying with my mum's cousin and until Sunday so will do the normal touristy stuff, really excited - I haven't been before!


Have fun  I love london, but OH hates it so we never go


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Being a tourist  staying with my mum's cousin and until Sunday so will do the normal touristy stuff, really excited - I haven't been before!


Really? Aww! London is a fantastic place - a wealth of interesting places to go, or just to wander around and sight-see (may be biased  ). Hope you have fun


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd possibly be up for it, if you'd have me
I'm housetrained & non human aggressive:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd possibly be up for it, if you'd have me
> I'm housetrained & non human aggressive:thumbup:


i'd love to meet you :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> i'd love to meet you :thumbup:


you really wouldn't:lol:
I'm like the little kid in every class who smells a bit funny & has dried egg on their school tie- everyone gravitates away from me


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd possibly be up for it, if you'd have me
> I'm housetrained & non human aggressive:thumbup:


the more the merrier


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> i'm as far north west as you can be.....its quicker for me to go to the north east than it is to the north west.....even though i am north west:thumbup::thumbup:...:lol::lol::lol:


 wants to meet you too


simplysardonic said:


> you really wouldn't:lol:
> I'm like the little kid in every class who smells a bit funny & has dried egg on their school tie- everyone gravitates away from me


haha, yeah i would


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

metame said:


> wants to meet you too
> 
> haha, yeah i would


Snap, and snap  would love to meet everyone!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Snap, and snap  would love to meet everyone!


maybe not quite 'everyone'... but definitley the majority


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> maybe not quite 'everyone'... but definitley the majority


Not mentioned me


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> maybe not quite 'everyone'... but definitley the majority


I hope i'm in the majority


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

ill do it! im in bedfordshire


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Not mentioned me


you daft sod... we have a date in sainsburys 


lifeizsweet said:


> I hope i'm in the majority


lol, that would be telling 

(and just cause you are in my majority doesnt mean im in yours )


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> you daft sod... we have a date in sainsburys
> 
> lol, that would be telling
> 
> (and just cause you are in my majority doesnt mean im in yours )


Course you are!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you can tell you dont really talk to me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I gatecrash a southerners meet then? x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a wee list in my head of those I'd really love to meet, metame's on there, although she's probably the only one who reciprocates that sentiment:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Can I gatecrash a southerners meet then? x


i am :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got a wee list in my head of those I'd really love to meet, metame's on there, although she's probably the only one who reciprocates that sentiment:lol:


aww, that makes me feel special!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i am :lol::lol::lol:


But you will soon officially be a southerner



metame said:


> aww, that makes me feel special!


You are special :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> But you will soon officially be a southerner
> 
> You are special :thumbup:


1 - nope i shall forever be a west midlander

and

2 - buggar off!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> you daft sod... we have a date in sainsburys


Oh don't start me on Sainsburys, I went absolutely mental in their cafe a couple weeks ago and haven't dared go back in one yet :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> buggar off!


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:

I'm going to bed to sulk now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh don't start me on Sainsburys, I went absolutely mental in their cafe a couple weeks ago and haven't dared go back in one yet :lol:


lol, ok, somewhere else then!


CAstbury said:


> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> I'm going to bed to sulk now


lol!
goodnight! sleep well!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm a southerner but to old to meet you youngsters


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> I'm going to bed to sulk now


Atleast they achnoedged you!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> i'm a southerner but to old to meet you youngsters


dont be a spoilsport!
go ask the 'oldies' how they enjoyed today


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> Atleast they achnoedged you!


we want you too


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> i'm a southerner but to old to meet you youngsters


I'm old and I met the youngsters today :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> dont be a spoilsport!
> go ask the 'oldies' how they enjoyed today


OI! Who you calling an oldie?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> *I'm old* and I met the youngsters today :thumbup:





CAstbury said:


> OI! Who you calling an oldie?


1. i said 'oldies' - note inverted commas 
2. please refer to your above above post!

3.i was an honorary oldie!
4. at least noone thought you were gonna be scary!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> I'm old and I met the youngsters today :thumbup:


lol .......


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a southern nutter - I'd be well up for meeting up. :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas as to when & where:confused1:
also please can I not be the 'golden oldie' at 35


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Anyone got any ideas as to when & where:confused1:


I live in London so "when" and "where" aren't too much of a problem  surrounding areas usually aren't too difficult to get to, either.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im not a southerner yet and when i will be (not that i ever actually *will* be) i wont know how my shifts fall...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I can get to london easy, and most probably surrounding areas too.

A saturday would be good!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, if the meet ends up being in Central London, Sundays may be difficult (for everyone) as lots of engineering works and closures happen on that day. Makes it a huge pain in the bum to use both Underground and Overground. Saturdays are usually fine.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i bet saturdays are manically busy :/

(says the person who organised a meet on a match day :lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> I live in London so "when" and "where" aren't too much of a problem  surrounding areas usually aren't too difficult to get to, either.


Its slightly more difficult for me as I'm in Norfolk- the pimple on the bum of the UK, so a good couple of hours away from the smoke by train hence my need to do a bit of planning in advance
Not even sure the hubby will let me out to lay yet, as I'm going to Crufts & Reading in March, a rat show in May & High Voltage Festival (to see the one & only Judas Priest \m/ ^_^ ) in July so he'll probably want to chain me to the sink for a while:lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've not actually been to London yet or even on a train for god knows how long, someone would *have* to meet me at the first station I got off at else I would be lost for a very long time 

Stratford is 23 mins on train and Liverpool St is about 35mins I think.

Anyone fancy coming to Chelmsford station en route haha!?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Its slightly more difficult for me as I'm in Norfolk- the pimple on the bum of the UK, so a good couple of hours away from the smoke by train hence my need to do a bit of planning in advance
> Not even sure the hubby will let me out to lay yet, as I'm going to Crufts & Reading in March, a rat show in May & High Voltage Festival (to see the one & only Judas Priest \m/ ^_^ ) in July so he'll probably want to chain me to the sink for a while:lol:


but *we* wants you 


GoldenShadow said:


> I've not actually been to London yet or even on a train for god knows how long, someone would *have* to meet me at the first station I got off at else I would be lost for a very long time
> 
> Stratford is 23 mins on train and Liverpool St is about 35mins I think.
> 
> Anyone fancy coming to Chelmsford station en route haha!?


would if i could!
one thing ive learnt about trainstations is if you get lost always look for the exit. the bigger ones are better as they are better signposted inside 

before i went to uni i was petrified of trains and now im fine - love them in fact
so much that i looked upon my trip to wimbledon as one giant train journey 

(and that is how i sirvived :lol


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> Not even sure the hubby will let me out to *lay* yet


I nearly choked on my wine when I read that typo!! :lol::lol: What sort of meet did you have in mind eh???


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Its slightly more difficult for me as I'm in Norfolk- the pimple on the bum of the UK, so a good couple of hours away from the smoke by train hence my need to do a bit of planning in advance
> Not even sure the hubby will let me out to lay yet, as I'm going to Crufts & Reading in March, a rat show in May & High Voltage Festival (to see the one & only Judas Priest \m/ ^_^ ) in July so he'll probably want to chain me to the sink for a while:lol:


whatcha doing in Reading?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've not actually been to London yet or even on a train for god knows how long, someone would *have* to meet me at the first station I got off at else I would be lost for a very long time
> 
> Stratford is 23 mins on train and Liverpool St is about 35mins I think.
> 
> Anyone fancy coming to Chelmsford station en route haha!?


Dunno if its on my route or not but I'd be happy to meet you en route


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've not actually been to London yet or even on a train for god knows how long, someone would *have* to meet me at the first station I got off at else I would be lost for a very long time
> 
> Stratford is 23 mins on train and Liverpool St is about 35mins I think.
> 
> Anyone fancy coming to Chelmsford station en route haha!?


We shall make sure you don't get lost! :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Dunno if its on my route or not but I'd be happy to meet you en route


I hate to think what part of the country I would end up in if I go it alone :lol:

We've had loads of fines round here later, they have changed all the trains around and one guy got an on the spot £20 fine for being on the wrong train when someone I know was coming to uni last week  He'd got a ticket and everything just not for that train 

Haha jackpot I've just realised, I have a student railcard in date until October


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> whatcha doing in Reading?!


I'm going for a girly weekend with 2 of my bestest friends, involving much beer & massive takeaway pizzas:thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm going for a girly weekend with 2 of my bestest friends, involving much beer & massive takeaway pizzas:thumbup:


Thats where i live


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> High Voltage Festival (to see the one & only Judas Priest \m/ ^_^ ) in July so he'll probably want to chain me to the sink for a while:lol:


Excuse me while I choke back my jealousy!  I was SO going to go, but then remembered a friend's wedding is on the same day!  feeling a little torn over it. Priest are absolutely FAB on stage - saw them a few years back at Download. Truly epic experience! I bet you'll have a great time there! :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats where i live


I don't know the city too well, my mate lives fairly central, last year we went to a pub called the Butler where they were holding a strange art exibition featuring a man dressed as Elvis


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't know the city too well, my mate lives fairly central, last year we went to a pub called the Butler where they were holding a strange art exibition featuring a man dressed as Elvis


The Butler!! i used to go in there when i was about 16


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in Kent  Would be nice to put faces to names :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Excuse me while I choke back my jealousy!  I was SO going to go, but then remembered a friend's wedding is on the same day!  feeling a little torn over it. Priest are absolutely FAB on stage - saw them a few years back at Download. Truly epic experience! I bet you'll have a great time there! :thumbup:


aww no, mind you I had a christening to attend last year & missed a big metal meet up here so I feel your pain
Priest are fab- this will be my 3rd (& last as they're apparently calling it a day:crying: ) time seeing them
I'm also tentatively mulling over going to see Iron Maiden if there's still tickets on sale by the time I'm out of the land of skint


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> The Butler!! i used to go in there when i was about 16


hehehehe small world


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I hate to think what part of the country I would end up in if I go it alone :lol:
> 
> We've had loads of fines round here later, they have changed all the trains around and one guy got an on the spot £20 fine for being on the wrong train when someone I know was coming to uni last week  He'd got a ticket and everything just not for that train
> 
> Haha jackpot I've just realised, I have a student railcard in date until October


I don't, despite being a student
I don't know if they're worth getting unless you travel by train a lot, I usually use the bus


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't, despite being a student
> I don't know if they're worth getting unless you travel by train a lot, I usually use the bus


No, I got it because I went to uni in Birmingham but I dropped out not long after so never actually used it! Birmingham to Essex always went via London and was £51 at best


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> aww no, mind you I had a christening to attend last year & missed a big metal meet up here so I feel your pain
> Priest are fab- this will be my 3rd (& last as they're apparently calling it a day:crying: ) time seeing them
> I'm also tentatively mulling over going to see Iron Maiden if there's still tickets on sale by the time I'm out of the land of skint


So sad to hear Priest packing it in, which is why I'm so torn about it. Got the pleasure of seeing Maiden last year (OH is a HUGE fan of the band and Bruce Dickinson). Gah, its such a shame the ticket prices get hiked up so high. Doubt I'll be able to afford it. Will have to see


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:sosp::skep:


^^ is the only difference between these two colour and timings?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oficially i'm not here, but if you dont mind a visitor when you meet............................


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

metame said:


> :sosp::skep:
> 
> ^^ is the only difference between these two colour and timings?


Looks to be.

...I feel silly squinting at that and staring for a minute


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

How would people recognise each other
Metame, how did you lot ID each other?
Knowing me I'd join some random group & not even realise


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Looks to be.
> 
> ...I feel silly squinting at that and staring for a minute


i was trying to see an actual difference too :blushing:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> How would people recognise each other
> Metame, how did you lot ID each other?
> Knowing me I'd join some random group & not even realise


pf flag and these hats... i wore the cow and CAstbury borrowed the bobble hat...

and everybody else gravitated towards us :lol:

(apart from verbatim who i ended up ringing )


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

metame said:


> pf flag and these hats... i wore the cow and CAstbury borrowed the bobble hat...
> 
> and everybody else gravitated towards us :lol:
> 
> (apart from verbatim who i ended up ringing )


Haha, that's brill! :thumbup:

There's a PF flag?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Haha, that's brill! :thumbup:
> 
> There's a PF flag?


i made a really shitty one yeah


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Haha, that's brill! :thumbup:
> 
> There's a PF flag?


That's what I was thinking:scared:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bringing this thread back from the brink of death so anyone else from the south east can see it


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

woop woo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me know when and where and I'll see what I can come :thumbup:
I'm south Hampshire so where ever you decide to meet I'll have to travel, only those on the Isle of Wight are further south than me :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanna come but it would take me about 5 hours to drive down there!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wanna come but it would take me about 5 hours to drive down there!


come anyway :thumbup:
1. i'll buy you a drink :lol:
2. im sur ewe could find you somewhere to stay!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> come anyway :thumbup:
> 1. i'll buy you a drink :lol:
> 2. im sur *ewe* could find you somewhere to stay!


Hmm, I dunno, ewes tend to have appaling taste in overnight accomodation & she'd probably end up in a field


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Hmm, I dunno, ewes tend to have appaling taste in overnight accomodation & she'd probably end up in a field


sure we*

:001_tt2:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> come anyway :thumbup:
> 1. i'll buy you a drink :lol:
> 2. im sur ewe could find you somewhere to stay!


Got somewhere to stay. We have an house there... it's just miles away!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> sure we*
> 
> :001_tt2:


Just realised what a hypocrite I am
I spelt 'appalling' & 'accommodation' wrong


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wanna come but it would take me about 5 hours to drive down there!


you know you want to


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I know I haven't been here long and dont really 'know' any of you but I'd like to come, would be nice!
I live in south Cambridgeshire


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I know I haven't been here long and dont really 'know' any of you but I'd like to come, would be nice!
> I live in south Cambridgeshire


more the merrier:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I know I haven't been here long and dont really 'know' any of you but I'd like to come, would be nice!
> I live in south Cambridgeshire


none of use really 'know' each other...

do you think we'd all still be here if we did :scared:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been to quite a few forum meets, enjoyed them all 

If it's not too far away I'll definately come along.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I could always round a few members up in my prison van? :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I could always round a few members up in my prison van? :lol:


 can i be in the frount?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> can i be in the frount?


i thought you were always up front :scared:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

metame said:


> i thought you were always up front :scared:


lol no not always! im quite shy really


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cambridge is pretty central and easier to get to than London  But then you might have to meet me :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> lol no not always! im quite shy really


:lol::lol::lol:


RAINYBOW said:


> Cambridge is pretty central and easier to get to than London  But then you might have to meet me :scared:


1. i'd love to meet you anyway 
2. it snot necessarily easier for londoners :/


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Cambridge is pretty central and easier to get to than London  But then you might have to meet me :scared:


I can do Cambridge, but it may be a bit of a trek for the Kent people who want to come


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i still think everyone should donate a penny and we can buy a minibus and decorate it in psychadelic colours with paint

even *i* can afford a penny :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i still think everyone should donate a penny and we can buy a minibus and decorate it in psychadelic colours with paint
> 
> even *i* can afford a penny :lol:


I can't! :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I can do Cambridge, but it may be a bit of a trek for the Kent people who want to come


Thats true, just trying to think of something not too far from London as London can be a total Pain in the arse.

What about Herts ??


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good, however my only days off are Sundays and Mondays...

ETA: Cambridge is a proper drive away from mine... London is sooo much easier to get to, only 30 mins on fast train!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i vants to meeets you RAINY


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats true, just trying to think of something not too far from London as London can be a total Pain in the arse.
> 
> What about Herts ??


Is that the one slightly above London?
(can anyone tell I didn't do geography GCSE:lol: )


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Am from Norwich, so fairly south that like.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd prefer not to go into central london if possible.
Where ever we go will be a trek for me but if it's a day I can make it I'm happy to travel.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

does that mean we have 3p so far??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be a philanthropist amongst the scrooges- I'll donate 2 whole pence:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'll be a philanthropist amongst the scrooges- I'll donate 2 whole pence:thumbup:


:thumbup:

i'll paint it


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Is that the one slightly above London?
> (can anyone tell I didn't do geography GCSE:lol: )


Yeah, Herts is North of London. I can get to most of Herts nice and easy too, so that's not a problem either.

Cambridge is lovely! Trains can be expensive from London though. Coaches are nice and cheap but takes about 3 hours to get there :lol: all do-able though.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll donate a penny or two


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cool... we have 5p 

should i set up a 'donate' page


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> i vants to meeets you RAINY


:scared:



simplysardonic said:


> Is that the one slightly above London?
> (can anyone tell I didn't do geography GCSE:lol: )[/QU
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: i suppose it is :lol:
> ...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> That what i mean, hate going into London, too scary :scared:


yeah but Fleur's from rit down souf!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Herts is obviously the best place to meet! 

Where do people want the meet to take place? In the pub?

I'm gunna donate 37p :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Herts is obviously the best place to meet!
> 
> Where do people want the meet to take place? In the pub?
> 
> I'm gunna donate 37p :thumbup:


AWESOME

42p! keep it coming guys!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Inca's Mum said:


> Oi, it's actually the north-westerners that have been doing the meets! Hardly anyone in the north east, :frown:
> 
> I'm in London next week? :laugh:


I'll visit your corner for a coffee one day... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> AWESOME
> 
> 42p! keep it coming guys!
> 
> :lol:


I will have a small Latte instead of a medium tomorrow and you can have the extra 40p


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I will have a small Latte instead of a medium tomorrow and you can have the extra 40p


its not for me! it's for the pf minibus 

(although any donations towards my move are gratefully recieved :lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in Kent, so might be able to come along


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Herts is obviously the best place to meet!


Herts is a big county! Where are people thinking of?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Herts is a big county! Where are people thinking of?


you coming too?

Gosh I've created a mini group of meet-whores...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> its not for me! it's for the pf minibus
> 
> (although any donations towards my move are gratefully recieved :lol





CAstbury said:


> Herts is a big county! Where are people thinking of?


Just throwing ideas about, there are some nice Pubs in Hertford and able to get to by train as it has 2 stations that run from Liverpool street and Kings Cross I think.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to be wearing this eyecatching hat for IDing purposes








& no, boys, I do NOT look like the model underneath it before you ask


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

metame said:


> its not for me! it's for the pf minibus
> 
> (although any donations towards my move are gratefully recieved :lol


A meet is one thing not sure we should all be stuck on a bus together, wonder how long before bloodshed :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> A meet is one thing not sure we should all be stuck on a bus together, *wonder how long before bloodshed* :scared:


that depends who's driving :lol:


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

metame said:


> that depends who's driving :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you coming too?
> 
> Gosh I've created a mini group of meet-whores...


No - I wont be going to Hertford! 3 hours 45 minutes to get there on train and 4 hours 15 minutes back! :lol: :lol:

So dont count me in!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Id travel. my dad lives down that way so could go for a break! 

Youd all need to come find me though, im hopeless with directions, travelling and general navigation hahahaha


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Might help to do a poll with a few options on and see where people can get to


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Id do London for a meet


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

doesn't anyone like my hat:crying:
A poll would be a good idea:thumbup:


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> doesn't anyone like my hat:crying:
> A poll would be a good idea:thumbup:


Its a lovely hat!

I have no silly hats...but I _do_ have a flag with a raptor (the dinosaur kind) on it I could bring if anyone wants some giggles


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou:001_cool: I feel loved now
We could all bring something silly or random, I don't mind making a prat of myself on the train :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I could do London as I can hop on a train easy enough or Hertfordshire etc. I would drive if it was somewhere like that and could give a couple people a lift if need be, if they dared get in a car with me :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> No - I wont be going to Hertford! 3 hours 45 minutes to get there on train and 4 hours 15 minutes back! :lol: :lol:
> 
> So dont count me in!


but... but... but... :crying:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Depending on when/where I may be able to come  I'll meet you at the trainstation Lifeizsweet and we can go together. That way if we get lost I can blame you!:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats weird... i can like GS but i still cant like your hat SS


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and this thread needs to be more organised... like our manchester one was :aureola:


:lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> but... but... but... :crying:


I'm not a southerner - was gatecrashing!

I'll wait til there is a meet in Cannock! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm not a southerner - was gatecrashing!
> 
> I'll wait til there is a meet in Cannock! :lol:


im not a southerner either - i was gatecrashing too 

you could always drive to stoke and train from there..... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> Depending on when/where I may be able to come  I'll meet you at the trainstation Lifeizsweet and we can go together. That way if we get lost I can blame you!:thumbup:


 i never get lost!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> oh and this thread needs to be more organised... like our manchester one was :aureola:
> 
> :lol:


Help...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> im not a southerner either - i was gatecrashing too
> 
> you could always drive to stoke and train from there..... :lol::lol::lol:


I'm not a southerner either.

I'm a proper Yeller Belly


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> i never get lost!


me neither i take unplanned detours and spur of the moment sightseeing *nods*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> me neither i take unplanned detours and spur of the moment sightseeing *nods*


Sometimes i just take the senic route....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not a southerner either.
> 
> I'm a proper Yeller Belly


nowt wrong wi yeller belly's - my dads one


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> nowt wrong wi yeller belly's - my dads one


Where exactly is he from, can you tell me? 

I always wanted to be a southerner. Now I don't :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Help...


lol, i was joking but it did help and mean that it was less of a trawl for people to go through all the pages.

started just by putting a list of interested people on the first page

thwn suggested dats and put next to the name what each of them could do

the final time i edited it it was like this http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/141541-who-lives-around-manchester.html

lot of editing but saved me and other trawling through every page each time we forgot/wanted/needed something


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Right so - we need to decide where to meet and get a list of who is going 

so

if we suggest places to meet first? 

London would be best for me, i think but i've not really considered the other options


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Where exactly is he from, can you tell me?
> 
> I always wanted to be a southerner. Now I don't :crying:


horncastle/skeggy

my nana still lives up there (horncastle) and my dads aunt lives in wragby

spent summers as a kid up there


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> horncastle/skeggy
> 
> my nana still lives up there (horncastle) and my dads aunt lives in wragby
> 
> spent summers as a kid up there


I know all them places :thumbup:

Skeg Vegas, there really is nowhere else like it  I've got an uncle who lives at Raithby by Louth but no one else except friends there now.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I know all them places :thumbup:
> 
> Skeg Vegas, there really is nowhere else like it  I've got an uncle who lives at Raithby by Louth but no one else except friends there now.


cool 

ive not been up since my great uncles funeral last christmas 

he used to own a jet garage and it was sold off a few years ago, where the new estate is?
and Janet (great aunt) had a garden centre


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm easy, just nowhere without reliable public transport, unless some lovely PF member from Norfolk is Ok having me ride shotgun
Probably no further away than Reading for train fare costs though


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm easy, just nowhere without reliable public transport, *unless some lovely PF member from Norfolk is Ok having me ride shotgun*
> Probably no further away than Reading for train fare costs though


this is why we need a minibus Singing:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm easy, just nowhere without reliable public transport, unless some lovely PF member from Norfolk is Ok having me ride shotgun
> Probably no further away than Reading for train fare costs though


Reading would be super easy for me and maiisiku


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Reading would be super easy for me and maiisiku


For me that'd be 90 miles right the way round London?! Might be, umm...interesting


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> cool
> 
> ive not been up since my great uncles funeral last christmas
> 
> ...


 Do you like that area at all?

Not sure where you mean exactly, which garden centre btw?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> this is why we need a minibus Singing:


VW TYPE 2 BAY WINDOW CAMPER PROJECT OLD T REG 1979 on eBay (end time 25-Feb-11 23:14:33 GMT)
:thumbup:
I'm sure there's some VW left in between the rust & filler


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Ive skimmed the thread for attendees - let me know who i've missed. 

What locations do people suggest? 

PM me and i'll stick them on the front page too.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> For me that'd be 90 miles right the way round London?! Might be, umm...interesting


Interesting...and fun :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Do you like that area at all?
> 
> Not sure where you mean exactly, which garden centre btw?


yeah love it
and no idea :/
just out of wragby though 
dunno if they even still run it as a garden centre anymore to be honest


simplysardonic said:


> VW TYPE 2 BAY WINDOW CAMPER PROJECT OLD T REG 1979 on eBay (end time 25-Feb-11 23:14:33 GMT)
> :thumbup:
> I'm sure there's some VW left in between the rust & filler


brilliant 
but we're only up to 84p


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

c'mon guys! need some suggestions.

and also dates that would work for people. 

I can do pretty much any weekend because i have no life...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK

Hertfordshire somewhere, someone name a nice pub or something?

Cambridge somewhere too, but myself I don't know the areas to suggest a specific place 

UNLESS you all wanna come to Essex :lol:

You could come to my house  :lol:

Date wise I can do more or less any weekend, or Wednesdays/Fridays.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah love it
> and no idea :/
> just out of wragby though
> dunno if they even still run it as a garden centre anymore to be honest
> ...


tell you what........
If I get my student finance in the next 5 days I'll put a bid on it
although as I've come to believe the tooth fairy is more likely to exist than me getting my grant its highly unlikely:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> tell you what........
> If I get my student finance in the next 5 days I'll put a bid on it
> although as I've come to believe the tooth fairy is more likely to exist than me getting my grant its highly unlikely:lol:


i'll hold you to that!
bless you!

can i paint it?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd quite like London just because it's easy to get to by public transport - i just checked the train to cambridge and it's £40!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> i'll hold you to that!
> bless you!
> 
> can i paint it?


be my guest, as long as its not brown/pink/yellow or a fetching combination of these


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> be my guest, as long as its not brown/*pink*/yellow or a fetching combination of these


ewwwww!

blue, red, purple, black, fluorescent orange and green!
with flames all over it 

and pf in MASSIVE letters*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think I want it to be weeks and weeks away actually...

After April 15th I am free as a bird, before then I have deadlines and essays so the closer to mid April the harder it will probably be for me, so depending on the day I might end up dropping out.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

If I can go, not sure as I have 3 birthdays, crufts and a planned day out next month, we need to work out where everyone is and find a middle point so it doesn't cost horrible amounts of money  I can do weekends. Except for 12-13th of march as I have crufts on the 12th and it's hubbys birthday on the 13th.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't think I want it to be weeks and weeks away actually...
> 
> After April 15th I am free as a bird, before then I have deadlines and essays so the closer to mid April the harder it will probably be for me, so depending on the day I might end up dropping out.


Early april late march is good for me.. but if you wanted to do late april that would be good too!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> If I can go, not sure as I have 3 birthdays, crufts and a planned day out next month, we need to work out where everyone is and find a middle point so it doesn't cost horrible amounts of money  I can do weekends. Except for 12-13th of march as I have crufts on the 12th and it's hubbys birthday on the 13th.


ooh what day are you going to Crufts?
I'm there with college on the Friday


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd quite like London just because it's easy to get to by public transport - i just checked the train to cambridge and it's £40!


Thats how much it will cost me to come into London too :scared: So blimmin expensive.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

So do we want March or early April?

Rainybow - it's shocking the cost for railfare..but i want to get the train so i can drink some wine


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats how much it will cost me to come into London too :scared: So blimmin expensive.


I'd do alright as I have got a student rail card so get 1/3 off, but trains do cost a lot 

Depending where the meet is, if I end up driving and its cheaper for anyone to get to Chelmsford station in Essex I could pick up from there and drive, that's only 2 miles away and I know it but could pick up at another station if I knew where I was going vaguely...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> So do we want March or early April?
> 
> Rainybow - it's shocking the cost for railfare..but i want to get the train so i can drink some wine


I'd want March over early April.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> ooh what day are you going to Crufts?
> I'm there with college on the Friday


I wanted to go on friday, but I'm going on saturday. I'm going to do working and pastorial next year but this year I'm getting a lift with Kaisa who is showing on the saturday.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'd want March over early April.


I can do anytime - March is sooner though


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

I will come along depending on where you do it! I am south of london by an hr so cant go too far north of London


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Can do most of March and April. Think the weekends I'm not free are 5th March and 1st - 4th April (off to an anime convention in Birmingham), but the rest of the months are clear


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll let you guys decide a date and see if I can go. It depends on finances as I have to save a lot of money to move to university.. thats if I go this year as they discontinued my course and I can't decide if I want to do the other one they offered me or not.

Edit: Anime con? I'm jelous!! >.>


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

How about 26th March?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I can only do weekends and March is out for me and the week after Easter in April is out too. 

It would depend where it was in London tbh


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> How about 26th March?


Maybe, I have something booked for the day before so I'd need to ask my husband or he may kill me for spending too much :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

How do you make polls? I wanted to make one for dates and locations!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Need a new thread for polls 

26th is OK for me I think...

We could always go for May perhaps, a date that would really suit a lot of people and we can make sure its all sorted then?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> Edit: Anime con? I'm jelous!! >.>


Yeah, going to KitaCon  only the second time I've been to an anime con, so really looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Once we've got some more location suggestions i shall make a new thread with a poll 

I like the weatherspoons in Camden... then there is the market too.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> How about 26th March?


26th is free for me I believe.



lifeizsweet said:


> Once we've got some more location suggestions i shall make a new thread with a poll
> 
> I like the weatherspoons in Camden... then there is the market too.


Oooh, Camden! YES PLEASE! 

EDIT: I know how to get to Camden, so *if* this is the chosen place I can help in getting people there!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm good for the 26th of March.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> 26th is free for me I believe.
> 
> Oooh, Camden! YES PLEASE!


i LOVE camden, OH hates london so would love to go with some other people!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> i LOVE camden, OH hates london so would love to go with some other people!


I've never been to London, is it like Birmingham?! Everyone in Brum told me never to go around with my phone in my handbag and to keep it in my bra :lol


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> i LOVE camden, OH hates london so would love to go with some other people!


I go to Camden at least once a year :thumbup: edited my last post in that I can help in getting people there if need be (if Camden is chosen, anyway).


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've never been to London, is it like Birmingham?! Everyone in Brum told me never to go around with my phone in my handbag and to keep it in my bra :lol


Depends which part of London you go to. I usually keep valuables/purses in pockets just in case when on the Tube, though.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've never been to London, is it like Birmingham?! Everyone in Brum told me never to go around with my phone in my handbag and to keep it in my bra :lol


Never been to birmingham! i've alwasy kept my phone in my bag, and i've never had any trouble in london 

Camden is wonderful!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you've put me at the top of possible attendees and i doubt i'll ven make it

plus if we meet anywhere i'll need to tube to it is a definite no go unless someone comes and meets me before the tube and is ready for multiple panic attacks, tears and rambling


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> you've put me at the top of possible attendees and i doubt i'll ven make it
> 
> plus if we meet anywhere i'll need to tube to it is a definite no go unless someone comes and meets me before the tube and is ready for multiple panic attacks, tears and rambling


I'll meet you for the tube ride  - or we can walk, londons pretty small when you know the way.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> you've put me at the top of possible attendees and i doubt i'll ven make it
> 
> plus if we meet anywhere i'll need to tube to it is a definite no go unless someone comes and meets me before the tube and is ready for multiple panic attacks, tears and rambling


I would


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'll meet you for the tube ride  - or we can walk, londons pretty small when you know the way.


I would, too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> Yeah, going to KitaCon  only the second time I've been to an anime con, so really looking forward to it :thumbup:


lucky thing! Not been to an anime con before vut would love to


lifeizsweet said:


> Once we've got some more location suggestions i shall make a new thread with a poll
> 
> I like the weatherspoons in Camden... then there is the market too.


Camden=:thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Ooo glad people like the Camden suggestion!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Ooo glad people like the Camden suggestion!


How does the tube work? Liverpool Street is 35 mins on train but that's a few miles from Camden isn't it?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Ooo glad people like the Camden suggestion!


:thumbup::thumbup:

Oh, I'm all excited now!

For those who are coming from other cities/towns far(ish) away, I definitely recommend booking train tickets in advance. They are usually TONS cheaper than on-the-day tickets. Case in point, train tickets from London Euston to Birmingham International costs £24 for two tickets there and back for April. Probably won't cost that much different if tickets are booked maybe a month in advance either.

Just a thought


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> How does the tube work? Liverpool Street is 35 mins on train but that's a few miles from Camden isn't it?


Camden is on the northern line - the black one


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Camden is ok with me but I'm not sure on what dates are ok finantually so I'll have to talk to my hubby when he wakes up. I think I could definatly go in april but March is a bit iffy finances wise.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> Camden is ok with me but I'm not sure on what dates are ok finantually so I'll have to talk to my hubby when he wakes up. I think I could definatly go in april but March is a bit iffy finances wise.


Try and come we can get the train up together!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Camden is on the northern line - the black one


OK I *think* I could walk from Liverpool St to Moorgate which then goes to Camden...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

When I'm on my pc not my iPod I can sort route out for you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm happy to meet anyone who's a bit nervous of London if that helps


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I will try but I tried to wake him up to mention it and he said no more plans for march.. but If I do go if there is more than 3 of us coming from Reading way we can do this:

GroupSave offers the opportunity for three or four people (minimum one adult) to travel for the price that two adults would normally pay on various off-peak ticket types.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Camden is fine, however my OH has stolen my Oyster, as it had my railcard loaded onto it, and actually had money on it... so will need to get another Oyster lol

Iffy on dates, as said previously, I only have Sun and Mon off work...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can jump on a train to waterloo then on the northern line to Camden town - takes about 2 hours in total and should be able to get an offpeak return for around £35 :thumbup:

Would anyone else be going via Waterloo?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the line up to us goes to padington but I'm not sure..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> I think the line up to us goes to padington but I'm not sure..


If you're coming in from the west then I think it does.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> I think the line up to us goes to padington but I'm not sure..


I would go to paddington but at reading you can go the either paddington or Waterloo. Waterloo takes longer though!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be going via Waterloo


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to save some money and have a mooch round the market  

hope OH doesn't mind me going!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

What day will it be?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing is definate yet -are we decided on the location? then we can work out a date that works well for all of us


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I definatly can't go in march.. But if you guys do decide to do april you can count me in as a definate.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think most have agreed on Camden, I'm tight for cash in March also, but April would be a winner


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

either works for me so what ever works better for others


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Either works for me too  will be in Birmingham the first weekend in April but the rest of the month is free.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

when i get home i'll update the front page with dates and then let me know what works/what doesn't


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I just updated this and didn't save it! grrr


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

my diary's pretty choca for March. april and the beginning of may - lots of birthdays and a holiday to squeeze in.
If you set a date I'll definately come if I can but don't change any arrangements just because of me.
Would the 15th or 22nd of May be too far away?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would rather it be in May if its not in March to be honest. I finish uni in April but all my work isn't in until May 9th and so its likely I will be desperately trying to finish that, and one of my friends is coming over from Portugal and may come to the airport near me and I said I'd drive him up etc so that makes me out for April probably.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been bossy on the south west/bristol/wales meet up 

So I though I'd be bossy here too 

I suggest the following dates

20th March
27th March
3rd April
15th May
22nd May
12th June
19th June
26th June

You can rate your choices using the following system

:thumbup:1st choice
2nd choice
3rd choice
:confused1robably not
definately not


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

20th March 
27th March 
3rd April 
15th May :thumbup:
22nd May 
12th June
19th June
26th June


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Literally any weekend is good for me - i shall go with the majority


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

April's a pretty quiet month for me as its the Easter hols so no college/work
ETA: how thick am I? I'm not AT college/work at weekends anyway
but April is also good as I haven't got many assignment deadlines to fret over


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm far too tired to catch up with this thread! Where are we then? Has a meeting place been decided?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I'm far too tired to catch up with this thread! Where are we then? Has a meeting place been decided?


I think Camden has been suggested as a meeting point - the majority seem happy with this 

the following dates have also been suggested - so it's a case of pinning everyones prefered dates.

20th March
27th March
3rd April
15th May
22nd May
12th June
19th June
26th June

My preference would be 22nd May


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I think Camden has been suggested as a meeting point - the majority seem happy with this
> 
> the following dates have also been suggested - so it's a case of pinning everyones prefered dates.
> 
> ...


The only problem with May is that I'm snowed under with assignments


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> The only problem with May is that I'm snowed under with assignments


See we are total opposites 

All my work is in by May 9th but I want to get it in before, don't finish lectures til April 15th though. Then I am free once work is in but could be before start of May or just after


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I can do Camden, and any date! 

So I'm good!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> See we are total opposites
> 
> All my work is in by May 9th but I want to get it in before, don't finish lectures til April 15th though. Then I am free once work is in but could be before start of May or just after


 I am so jealous
I've got assignments right up until June


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I am so jealous
> I've got assignments right up until June


Uni? Bet your degree is better than mine :lol:

Its my first year they go easy on us, no exams etc.

I have to write 3,000 words for organisational management, 3,000 for economics and management, a business proposal of about 1,500 words and balance sheets/cash flow forecasts/profit and loss accounts and then this portfolio for personal development rubbish.

I still don't know how to reference I didn't pay attention at Aston 

I am going to try really hard but saying that we don't cover all the material needed until our last lectures so it might take a day after last lectures or a week or two, dunno


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Every date is fine for me, except 3rd April


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Uni? Bet your degree is better than mine :lol:
> 
> Its my first year they go easy on us, no exams etc.
> 
> ...


Hmm, a couple of my so-called mates don't think so, they say Animal Science & Welfare's a 'mickey mouse' degree with no job prospects
I'd love to see them try to do one though!


Vampyria said:


> Every date is fine for me, except 3rd April


OMG:scared:
April 3rd is our anniversary so it's a no-no for me!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Sooo April 3rd is out??


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG:scared:
> April 3rd is our anniversary so it's a no-no for me!


D'aww! Hope you have a lovely anniversary! :thumbup:



lifeizsweet said:


> Sooo April 3rd is out??


Sounds like it at the moment


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Sooo April 3rd is out??


erm, yes unless I really want to hurt OH's feelings


----------

